# Suche S7 300 CPU



## thomass5 (22 September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche eine S7 300 CPU.Es kann ruhig die kleinste und älteste sein.
Ich brauche sie nur um ein paar Fetzen Code @Home zu testen wenn ich nen Einfall habe.
Ich kann auch bei ebay suchen, bin aber nicht so der Freund davon.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## trabi19 (23 September 2006)

*Biete CPU*

Hallo ,
Hallo Leute,

*Alle Teile sind weg.*
*mfG trabi19*


----------



## Hartmut Lux (27 September 2006)

Probiers doch mal mit PLCSIM ist weniger Aufwand und ideal für das was Du willst. Vielleicht kann Dir irgend jemand diesbezüglich aushelfen.


----------



## thomass5 (28 September 2006)

Hallo,

dann brauch ich aber ne Version Von Step7.Wo ich eigentlich S7 Lite nehmen wollte.
Aber ich schau mal auf die Werbung oben, ob es mit deren Demo-Versionen auch ne Simulation gibt. Mal sehen.

Wenn trotzdem jemand was hat...

Thomas


----------



## afk (29 September 2006)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Wo ich eigentlich S7 Lite nehmen wollte.


Bei Deltalogic gibt's mit ACCONtrol S7 eine SPS-Simulation, mit der das funktionieren sollte. Ich glaube, in der Demo-Version geht die CPU nach 15 Min. in Stop, aber vielleicht reicht Dir das ja ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## thomass5 (30 September 2006)

Hallo,

15min sind arg wenig well es um langsame Berechnungen/Sollwertgeber geht.
hab jetz im Schreibtisch noch nen alten S7-Crashkurs mit mhj-Software aus dem Jahr 2000 gefunden.Mal sehen.

Thomas


----------



## MatMer (2 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

was hast du denn gegen die Ebay Sachen?

http://stores.ebay.de/SPSshop

ist ein Ebay Shop, mit dem habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe dort auch meine "Büro" Analge bestellt. Dort kannst du einfach auch mal nachfragen ob er noch andere Sachen als die aufgelisteten hat.
Wir haben damals eine 312IFM gekauft.


----------

